
Gitlab Attachments Stopped Working After System Upgrade - doppp
https://forum.gitlab.com/t/bug-gitlab-com-issues-image-attachments-missing/29484
======
dsumenkovic
This bug should be fixed with the release 12.2.4. More info at
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/66803](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/66803)

~~~
doppp
Thanks! Video attachments and text files don't work too, if I remember
correctly.

